# Air compressor leaks oil from air filter



## dritonr (3 mo ago)

My air compressor is leaking oil from air filter. Can someone tell me what causes this?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

dritonr,

What make and model is the pump? single stage or 2 stage? do you have to add oil often? when you say "leaking oil from air filter " air intake or crankcase breather filter? when did you last change the oil? Correct oil type (SAE 30 non-detergent)? any pictures? sounds like worn rings/bore and/or a valve problem maybe.

Stephen


----------

